# Britain's Got Talent



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone else see it tonight?

A bit droll until this....

http://talent.itv.com/2013/videos/a...-with-their-awesome-dramatics_item_200613.htm

Brought a lump to my throat if i'm honest.....


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Agree. They were superb


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Very clever, and the girl at the end :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Didn't see it from the start but the bird at the end was good.


----------



## TurboAD (Apr 10, 2013)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Didn't see it from the start but the bird at the end was good.


And fit!


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Stezz said:


> Brought a lump to my throat if i'm honest.....


Me too. They were excellent!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Amazing.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

TurboAD said:


> And fit!


Yeah she was mate:thumb:


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

The girl at the end was rejected by the voice for being crap...just shows you what a crap show the voice is...


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Attraction were very very good.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

For Simon to say hes never seen anything like the Attraction group he must have never watched Americas Got Talent. Still very good though


----------



## chud786 (May 16, 2011)

I fully agree that Attraction were very good and fully deserve some TV exposure unlike some of the attention seeking idiots they have on.
However this is BRITAINS Got Talent and not Hungarys Got Talent! 
Shame!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

chud786 said:


> I fully agree that Attraction were very good and fully deserve some TV exposure unlike some of the attention seeking idiots they have on.
> However this is BRITAINS Got Talent and not Hungarys Got Talent!
> Shame!


I was thinking the same thing; they were bragging about how everyone comes from all over the world to be on the show as it's considered 'the best talent show'. So...why is it still called Britain's Got Talent? :wall:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

So Britain doesn't have talent? Wtf!?!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought attraction were good although I thought the semi performance from them was way way better. It had a much better story line. OK the Britain thing was good but not amazing.
Also really enjoyed the ventriloquist act. Simple yet so effective and funny.

I have a feeling that Violinist won't be getting much TV work again


----------



## Chuck80 (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't normally watch these britains got x factor on ice programmes but they were good. Funny they're hungarian though, hadn't thought of that, suppose they'd be performing in britain though.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I really hope that the Ventriloquist gets far. Seems like a genuine nice guy and is absolutely hilarious and is just very good at what he does.


----------

